

 NSA reform bill to trim back US surveillance unveiled in Congress - 001sky
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/sep/25/nsa-reform-bill-surveillance-congress

======
a3n
I'm afraid I just won't believe any reform at all after the blatant lying and
the not prosecutions.

If this bill passes, through _this_ Congress, and _this_ President signs it,
then my assumption is that the NSA will point to the bill and say "That.
That's exactly what we're doing. See? It's the law." while really doing all
they're doing now, possibly in different and more roundabout ways like having
GCHQ spy on US citizens and then sharing the data. And they'll try extra hard
to be more secretive.

How can they be trusted _at all_ without unannounced visits by anyone who
wants to roaming the halls?

